# [SOLVED] How to remove the psu cable from motherboard??



## winterwonderland (Dec 19, 2018)

Crazy how difficult it was.... :% HOW do i remove the psu cable from the motherboard?? I try squeezing the knob on it, but i cannot get it off whatsoever....

How do i do this? I'll ask instead of hurting the cables...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 19, 2018)

The easiest way is to make sure the latch clip is released, and to rock it lengthwise back-and-forth until it comes out.

If it still fights you, you can try putting the tip of a flat head screwdriver between the plug, and the motherboard end , and pry it out gently.

You can also try using a pair of flat nosed pliars, and coming down perpendicular to the surface of the motherboard & gently pull up, one side at a time. It will come out, but dont rock it the short way of the plug, & dont get impatient


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks. Ill try it again. The latch clip is the one in the middle huh?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 19, 2018)

minstreless said:


> Thanks. Ill try it again. The latch clip is the one in the middle huh?



There's only one latch, it's generally in the middle ,it can face either outward ,or inward ,but it'll be in the middle of one of the longer sides.  You can also use a flat head screwdriver on it, and give it a couple twists to make sure it's not latched.

its this here.. a hairdryer will work heating it up if it refuses to budge still


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 19, 2018)

Hahaha. Good job me. Broke the latch..... these holidays keeps on getting better and better....... Here is how the lagch looks now..


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 19, 2018)

After you get the plug removed, use some Silicone Dielectric Grease on the male side.  Just a thin amount.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/CRC-3-3-oz-Technician-Grade-Dielectric-Grease-05113/206843029


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 19, 2018)

I have *carefully" used WD-40 on fingertip rubbed along the seam.  Then make sure to get the latch open (I have a small thin metal tab to slide open and hold open from closing) and then wiggle.


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 19, 2018)

Is there a youtube/video tutorial on how to remove this? Wd40?? Why i need that?

See the latch? What is the next step? I try pushing the latch out and wiggle the crap to left and right, but it is stuck like glue....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 19, 2018)

Dont sweat it If you broke the latch, it doesn't make a shits difference, just remove the plug. Based on the amount of trouble you're having getting that thing out, do you really think it needs a latch to further fasten it? Also if you feel like it's a little loose once you plug it back in ,you can put a dab of hot glue on it.

You could look for a video on this ,but it would be like looking for a video on screwing in a lightbulb.

If it's still fighting you even though the latch is gone now, heat it up with a hairdryer and then do like I said with the pliers and gently rock it

This isnt by chance a prebuilt PC is it? Sometimes they glue the plugs


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 19, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Dont sweat it If you broke the latch, it doesn't make a shits difference, just remove the plug. Based on the amount of trouble you're having getting that thing out, do you really think it needs a latch to further fasten it? Also if you feel like it's a little loose once you plug it back in ,you can put a dab of hot glue on it.
> 
> You could look for a video on this ,but it would be like looking for a video on screwing in a lightbulb.
> 
> ...



Yes it is a prebuilt pc.  It started out as a wonderful buy, but now, i honestly just wanna throw it out the balcony from the 8th floor and then jump down along with it....... :/ One problem after another.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 19, 2018)

minstreless said:


> Yes it is a prebuilt pc.  It started out as a wonderful buy, but now, i honestly just wanna throw it out the balcony from the 8th floor and then jump down along with it....... :/ One problem after another.




Yeah, I don't do pre-build pcs. If I'm gonna be stuck with something for several years , I want to make sure I can at least take it apart and put it back together, and if I can do that, I can put it together In the first place.

I think your best bet is going to be to heat the plug up ,as I mentioned earlier.  They shouldn't of used anything serious, most likely hot glue.  You're going to want to be careful though, don't heat it up too much ,because solder is what's holding it into place right now, and solder melts at a pretty low temp.

 Out of curiosity, what's the reason for unplugging the 24 pin?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 19, 2018)

Picture post #4:  looks like a gap in narrow end.  Use a thin coin to insert and twist, then do the other end.


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 19, 2018)

Finally! I got it loose! I did what you said, but wiggling it back and forth with heavy force was needed.... at least now i know that you first get the latch loosened and THEN you start wiggling it left to right..... I also put a flat screw driver to get the latch loose.

Thanks for the help!

Thread SOLVED.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 19, 2018)

minstreless said:


> first get the latch loosened and THEN you start wiggling it left to right.






jboydgolfer said:


> The easiest way is to make sure the latch clip is released, and to rock it lengthwise back-and-forth until it comes out.




glad it worked out.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 19, 2018)

WD-40 is a hydrocarbon petroleum distillate. As such, it is not advisable to get on some plastics, regardless how careful you are or how little you use. Unless you know for a fact it is safe on all the plastics used on your particular motherboard and power supply connector, I recommend using Electrical contact cleaner instead. 





minstreless said:


> Finally! I got it loose! I did what you said, but wiggling it back and forth with heavy force was needed....


That could suggest one of the connectors was slightly damaged or misshapen somehow - perhaps through abuse, excessive heat, or a defect at the factory.  It does take some force, but it should not be "heavy" force. It could also suggest there is some corrosion within the connector that was acting like glue. That should not happen either, but can if some contaminants got in there before it was first connected. But again, that can be taken care of with some electrical contact cleaner.


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 19, 2018)

Yeah sometimes they can get pretty stuck. My Z97X-Gaming 5 was like that with my Evga 850 B2, I had to pry it out with a flat head every time.

Of course it's better than the opposite.


----------

